# staghorn fern mounted?



## mcaiger53

im trying to figure out the best way to mount a staghorn fern, really wanting to do a small living wall/drip wall setup. I found a staghorn fern at a local nursery for what I considered cheap, $8.99. it has about 7-8 leaves, 8-10" long. I bought it (ill admit impulsively, I have always loved them), now im trying to figure out what to do w it. I would like to do a small drip wall (not in a viv, just for the house) with some orchids and broms. if anybody has or knows the best way to mount it, i would greatly appreciate some advice. I know that they get huge, just thought it would be cool for a couple years, then transplant it. 
thanks, mike.


----------



## mcaiger53

I searched all over, but all I could find was people that were "planning" on mounting them in viv's


----------



## Manuran

can you run a few stainless steel screws through your felt (or whatever material you are using) and into the backing board? If you can, then just do that and then wire the fern in. The next shield frond that comes up will cover the wire. Just don't run the wire over the growing point.


----------



## james67

um, how big is this tank?

james


----------



## NathanB

read it again james


----------



## james67

NathanB said:


> read it again james


gotcha  

james


----------



## El Saptio Joyas

Get some clear fishing line or use stainless steel picture frame hanging wire to secure it. I would mount it to a large piece of cork bark.


----------



## mcaiger53

thanks for the help guys. it seems like I should mount it like any brom or such? I am thinking about using some driftwood, surrounded with something along the lines of eco web, with a slow drip wall. should it be mounted on the eco web, where it will get more moisture, or on the driftwood where it will be drier?
thanks again, mike.


----------



## hornemadness

mount it on the eco web. staghorns dont like to be constantly wet, if they are they rot and die. They are epiphytes like most broms, appreciate humidity just dont like being wet.


----------



## motydesign

mcaiger, you are aware of the size this plant is capable of growing to correct?


----------



## varanoid

Manuran said:


> can you run a few stainless steel screws through your felt (or whatever material you are using) and into the backing board? If you can, then just do that and then wire the fern in. The next shield frond that comes up will cover the wire. Just don't run the wire over the growing point.


I agree with manuran. The staghorn ferns that I have seen come mounted on a piece of wood. Just puth the screws through the wood the plant is attached to. Much stronger than just fishing line which is important as the plant grows. I've seen ones like that one in the pic right above in person. Very impressive looking plants.


----------



## mcaiger53

I didn't know that they git that big, but I have seen some in person that were about 6' in diameter, so I know they get too big for a viv/wall. The one I have came in a 3" pot. 
Thanks again, mike.


----------

